# bhyve PCI passthru without MSI



## zirias@ (May 11, 2018)

This is kind of a followup to my previous thread -- I *thought* just passing this card to a Linux guest would be the "easy way", but `bhyve` doesn't start if I try. I get the following in bhyve.log:

```
bhyve: failed to initialize MSI for PCI 5/0/0
```
and this in vm-bhyve.log:

```
May 11 09:15:08:  [bhyve options: -c 2 -m 2G -Hwl bootrom,/usr/local/share/uefi-firmware/BHYVE_UEFI.fd -U 9f2546f5-5464-11e8-8b52-d05099c0f275 -S]
May 11 09:15:08:  [bhyve devices: -s 0,hostbridge -s 31,lpc -s 4:0,virtio-blk,/dev/zvol/zroot/vm/pbx/disk0 -s 5:0,virtio-net,tap2,mac=58:9c:fc:00:d7:6b -s 6:0,passthru,5/0/0 -s 7:0,fbuf,tcp=0.0.0.0:5900]
May 11 09:15:08:  [bhyve console: -l com1,/dev/nmdm0A]
May 11 09:15:08:  [bhyve iso device: -s 3:0,ahci-cd,/var/vm/.config/null.iso]
May 11 09:15:08: starting bhyve (run 1)
May 11 09:15:09: bhyve exited with status 1
```
The card doesn't seem to offer MSI (no capability shown in `pciconf -lbc`):

```
ppt0@pci0:5:0:0:    class=0x078000 card=0x00011b74 chip=0x08101b74 rev=0x14 hdr=0x00
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xdfe00000, size 524288, enabled
```

Now, is there any chance to get this working? Looking at this code, I thought `bhyve` would try to emulate MSIs if they weren't available? Do I read this wrong?


----------

